# where were you the day the world stopped turning ?



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i was thinking it would be nice to share with other members where you were on the day the world stopped turning ika september 11th ...

i was home alone babysitting my young grandaughter Lauren. she had just fallen a sleep ,i turned the tv on, to hear the news of terrorist atacks on the usa ..
i was shocked and in tears , i woke my grandaughter up and hugged her
so glad she was tiny and could sleep through ..:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was at work the day of September 11, one of the managers came into the personnel office and told us what was happening. We watched it on tv, i was in shock and in tears.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was at work and someone stopped by my office and said a small plane had hit the World Trade Center, as that was how it was first reported. Then soon after that, we heard what really happened. Being at work I was somewhat insulated from the early reports, TV, etc.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I was studying for a small school test - It was the second week of Back 2 School. It was also evening time at my place.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I was living near Pittsburgh at the time. I was at work and everyone was freaking out. Flight 93 crashed in Pennsylvania, so it was pretty freaky. I remember doing hardly any work all day. Everyone kept saying the internet was down because so many people were trying to get online to watch coverage. Some of the schools nearby went into some kind of a lockdown, and all the people at work who had kids at school had to leave and go pick them up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> I remember doing hardly any work all day.


Tell me about it. I remember that I joined my parents to the living room, watching the news...and did no more studying that night. Good thing that I wasn't even in high school yet at that time, so test subject was not too hard for me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jodublin said:


> i was thinking it would be nice to share with other members where you were on the day the world stopped turning ika september 11th ...
> 
> i was home alone babysitting my young grandaughter Lauren. she had just fallen a sleep ,i turned the tv on, to hear the news of terrorist atacks on the usa ..
> i was shocked and in tears , i woke my grandaughter up and hugged her
> so glad she was tiny and could sleep through ..:wub:


Thank you Jo and bless you and thank you for being our friend :heart:

Yes, I clearly remember where I was and will forever hold close to me, all those who were lost, their familes, what the NYers directly had to endure, as well as those in the Pentagon, which includes are fine young men and women, who signed up out of love for country, to defend with such great pride.

At first, it was thought of as an accident, but then the realization came that it was not, immediate action, organizantion and determination was instantly installed with our focus on what was taking place in NY and at the Pentagon.

Thank you again Jo for your friendship and the tears that you shed. Bless you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was working from home at that time and kept running down stairs to watch it on TV. Why I kept going back upstairs to do work I'll never know :blink:. 

The next day my co-workers (who were in A.C. for a big meeting) were supposed to come to my house for the day, I had bought tons of food - everyone was afraid to come.....heck, they were afraid to travel at all and they had come in from all over the east coast....:w00t:

What a very sad time. My neighbor's daughter and son-in-law were visiting her that day - her son-in-law was on vacation that day - he is a NYC fireman. A lot of his co-workers died that day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It was a non-work day for me and had just left the kitchen. Hubby was having second cup of coffee and doing his daily ritual of watching AM news on the little kitchen TV. I had finished cleaning up the bathroom and as I headed down hall, hubby yelled to me to come quick!! The first plane had hit. It seemed it 'HAD' to be an accident but at same time one wondered how such a thing could have happened... then the second and the chills went thru both of us.. we knew this was no accident! 
We were glued to TV... then the 3rd... I was getting more and more freaked.
I realized our neighbors had been working their gardens since early AM and likely didn't know.. I crossed our lawns to tell them and they too were in dis-belief and headed inside to catch up. 
Then the next attack and I thought when is this going to stop!!!??? 

I knew when the second plane at the tower hit... our lives here would never, ever be the same.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we were at a RV park on the Oregon coast, we didn't find out about it until later in the afternoon, my daughter called crying, I was in shock, I remember we went to the game room at the park and watched everything on a 55 inch TV. Many Rvers were there and all you could hear was weeping.
the next day we drove to a RV park in Calif. and spent a week watching everything. It's still so hard to believe something like that happened in our country. Our lives were changed that day


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was at work. Two co-workers were in from New Jersey and Washington. We had the radio on, and heard the news almost immediately. My son lives and works in New York. Thankfully, he called me early on so I knew he was alright. His car was covered in ash for weeks. My co-workers were both in a panic since their families were close to New York and Washington. They both rented cars and drove back north. That was a day that changed all of our lives. Since I lived in New Jersey for 30 years, I knew many people that worked in and around ground zero. Let us never forget those innocents that died. Why can't we all be different, and still live in peace.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was having coffee with several colleagues when we received a call to turn on the television. As we were watching, I remember saying out loud, "Is that another plane?" We watched in horror as the second plane hit.

I work at a large university; classes were canceled and we were all told to go home. I remember the errie quietness of the day - no planes in the air and very little traffic. I slept that night with the television on in case there was other news.

My children and I put our flag out and lit a candle in a jar on the sidewalk.

As painful as it is, we must always remember that day.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was in my classroom with 25 3rd graders. The principal sent another teacher into the classroom and called me to the office for a few minutes to fill me in. I was worried that every plane that went by was another hijacked plane and I was trying to figure out how to keep my class safe. My classroom was near the school entrance, so the kids could see a steady stream of parents coming to pick up their kids and they were all aware that something had happened, but I was not allowed to tell them what was going on. Somehow we made it through the rest of the school day.

We lost many friends and relatives of students and teachers that day.
A sad, sad day.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That was the most surreal day I've ever had. My husband was home ( he works out of town) and we were running some errands. We stopped at McDonalds for coffee and Ben was on a business call. My son's girlfriend called and told me what was going on only minutes after it happened. We turned on the radio and listened to it. I can remember thinking it couldn't be real. I tried to call my brother that lived there at the time and couldn't get through. My mom was in a panic too. I must have hit redial 1000 times that day. We went to Sam's and they had all the TV's on so there was a lot of us that just stood there and watched as it unfolded. It was so upsetting that we went straight back home and spent the day watching and struggling to understand what happened. My brother got in touch later that day and he said they had closed down the bridges and he was stuck on Roosevelt Island. TG he hadn't gone to work yet. They went to a little diner there and watched it on TV like the rest of us were doing. He said the place was full but you could hear a pin drop. Just thinking back on all this makes me so sad. I feel bad for the people who lost family and friends. 
Its still hard to believe how much our world changed that day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I work in the Chicago suburbs and had been at work about 15 minutes when my boss came running in the door (she had just gotten there) saying "someone turn on a radio - a plane just hit the World Trade Center." We had just found a live broadcast when we heard the newsman as he was watching the second plane hit.

The company I worked for at that time had an office in Manhattan and we also had clients in One Financial Center. We also had employees traveling all over the US that day to other clients. After we made sure all of our employees were safe, we went home - no one really felt like working. It wasn't until Thursday that we found out our client was safe as well, although they lost their office in the Financial Center.

That Friday, I was going out of town with some girlfriends and before we left I went to a prayer service at a church near my house - it was right next door to a fire station. I remember sitting in the pew with a fire fighter who was by himself and wondering what he must be feeling.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I was at work and we listened to everything on the radio. I remember feeling like nothing would ever be the same again once it was realized that we were being attacked. It was also the day I was supposed to drop off a quilt for the first quilt show I ever entered. It was good to be with so many good friends. I hugged everyone I saw just to be glad to be able to do that.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

saw the towers on my way to work that day (was on the train going over the Manhattan bridge into Brooklyn). When I got off my stop in Bayridge (right across from downtime Manhattan) I looked up in the sky and noticed a huge black cloud though it was bright and sunny out - thought, oh boy gues it's going to rain for a little bit. I was running a little late and when I got to my desk my boss at the time had on the radio and I was listening to it, but was like is that a movie they are describing? I just kept on listening and he nor my other collegue said anything. Then one of the building managers comes storming into the office saying "You're not going to believe what is on TV!" Then I found out what was happening and that it was all real. I tried calling home to let my mom know I was okay until finally I got through and we both had shaky voices when we talked. I sometimes would take the train that goes went under the towers, but didn't that day.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was at home,it was a non-work day for me & I had lots of things I wanted to get done. I'd just poured my first cup of coffee & turned on the TV & there it was. I watched in stunned silence from my sofa & that's where I remained that awful tragic day, scared, sad & horrified.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I was working at home that day. As so many others, I was glued to the tv, watching on in disbelief. I was in shock and numb all day. I remember working and making the physical movements, but, everything felt like an out of body experience. My parent's friends live in Manhattan, and they lost their son that day. I lit candles and placed one in every window that evening. I have continued that tradition every year to honor all of the individuals that were taken from us and to honor and remember their families, as well.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was in France at the time. I picked up my daughter and son in law from the airport. They left the US the day before. We were all in France to celebrate my mother's 80th birthday. One of my cousins called all freaked out asking me if my mom had CNN. That planes were flying into sky scrappers in New York. Since my mom did not have CNN we just put on regular TV Chanel. It was all over the TV chanels in France. My husband was in Houston. But he normally put on the TV only at Noon. One of his clients from France called him and asked him what was going on. If it would have happened one day earlier, my daughter and her husband would not have been able to join us since all air traffic was stopped.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

We were camping in our RV in the Cascades next to the Santiam River. Our beautiful peaceful setting changed in an instant. We had just finished breakfast and were about to take our 2nd cup down by the river when I heard the announcement about the 1st plane. We huddled around the radio and listened to what was happening with horror and praying it would all stop. We then packed up and headed to the nearest town, Sisters, OR so we could have TV reception and get a paper. We called our family members to see if they knew and were all right. The most frightening time in our lives, and there was nothing we could do. 

Certainly true, our world will never be the same. We will never be totally safe again.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I was at work in downtown Boston. One of my co-workers got a call from her sister who worked in Tower 2 saying that a plane had just crashed into Tower 1 and asked her sister to let the family know that she was okay. Then her phone went dead. Someone turned on a television in one of the conference rooms, we were all watching in horror, and they closed the office and sent us home when the Pentagon got hit. Another co-worker's husband worked in the Pentagon. Thankfully, both were safe. Leaving the office and walking to the train station was eery. Total silence with everyone looking up at the sky. Thousands of people at the train station all waiting for AmTrak to figure out how to adjust schedules and get some trains on track and running. If it had been a snowstorm or broken down train everyone would have been grumbling and complaining. But not that day. Total silence. I think we were all praying that we'd get out of the city safely. My thoughts and prayers go out to all who suffered a loss.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Another thing I remember was that at the time I had a pen-pal living in Tel Aviv, Israel. I was worried about him and his safety, since at first we didn't know who was at fault. I was worried that there was going to be some kind of nuclear war or something crazy would happen over there. What a day. My Aunt's birthday is today too. Kind of a bummer for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was at home,Al got off work at 4 am,so we didn't get to bed until near 5 am. I got up at 10 and was just about to turn on my TV when my mom called and told me to turn on the TV. I was gobsmacked,I could believe it. Then #2 and #3 and #4,it was if it wouldn't end....
I sat in front of the TV for days,crying,you just couldn't stop watching,you know?

Wierd thing as only just a few days before the Discovery Channel had just aired a biography on Osama Bin Laden and I said to Al ,I bet it was him,don't know what made me think that....not that I'm that intuitive,it was the tone of that bio,made him jump out as the first name you could think of...

We almost lost Al's cousin Linda and her husband Ben in DC. Ben had a stroke the day before and was in hospital,to think that stroke was a blessing in disguise. 

My friend Kim,lost her sister Michelle Titolo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The day before the attack, my husband had been working at Trinity Church TV, about a block away from the Towers. He was building out their video facility and ended up working very late - until 10pm on monday night. I was really mad at him...why couldn't he get home earlier. He said to me he just wanted to finish up what he was doing so he wouldn't have to go there the next day (9/11). I can't believe how lucky we were. I don't know what I would have done if he was down there. His colleague who was there, helped rescue little children out of the daycare center at the church. 
I was home, in the shower when the first plane hit so didn't hear any sound. I walked into the den where the Today Show was on from my husband before and saw the Tower burning and thought to myself, what are they showing the bombing of the World Trade Towers for, so many years ago (remember the first bombing in the 90's?). The I realized I was seeing the top of the building on fire. I kept watching tv and got hysterical. I thought they were going to hit buildings all across this country. My brother who lives in Chicago and who flies for business all the time called me right after it happened to see if we were okay. I begged him to stay in Canada where he was, fearing that there were no safe places in a big city. 
I knew one of the moms at my sons old school worked in the towers--had met her the week before on a subway heading there. I found out she was safe, but another mom, who I didn't know worked there perished. My good friend's daughter was at Stuyvesant High school about 2 blocks away and I worried so about her getting out safely. She saw both planes hit, she saw people jumping, but she did make it home safely after walking about 120 blocks. Our local fire company lost 9 men and we went to their firehouse to donate anything we could the first day as well as the Red Cross to give blood, though they wouldn't take it. I will never forget that day as long as I live and knew it would change the world as we knew it. And obviously I was right. I've never know such horror, fear and desperation. And I'll never forget my friend Vita Marino. May she rest in peace.
I went down to see the Tribute in Lights tonight. Beautiful and so touching. Made me cry again. Tried to load pix but my camera battery died so will do so tomorrow.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

9/11 happened in the only two years I ever lived outside of NYC in my adult life. I was working in Hong Kong at the time, and just watched days and days of CNN...I had so many friends in NYC and was so worried about all of them. I tried to call people on their phones, but couldn't reach anyone. I'm not sure if I could live in NYC now if I had gone through that. I have some friends who moved out afterward due to the trauma and would never consider moving back.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a step brother who worked in NYC in a building near the towers. He saw the first one and took off along with most of the other people in the building. It took him seven hours to get home. The trauma was so great he moved and never looked back.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My neighbor was flying to Boston to visit her grandchildren...thankfully she wasn't on any of the planes but we had a long time before we found out for sure.

I remember for 3 days after,no planes in the sky,the skies were vacant,a very strange feeling.

As a pilot,I still wonder how they were allowed to go so far off course and nothing was done. I know if I deviate more than a couple degrees off the filed course or altitude, ATC is on me...like that. I bet there's so much more than we'll ever know....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I worked in a brew-pub at the time. We remained open that day though there was very little work done. At lunch time, there was a sparse clientèle, but there wasn't a sound in the building except from the televisions. No one said a word. We were all stunned by what we were seeing on tv. I can NOT imagine what it would have been like to have been in one of those locations and to have witnessed the horror. No, I can't believe any of us will ever forget. One of our investors lived in Manhattan, often had business dealing at the trade centers. We were not able to get in touch with her for several days. Of course, we were very concerned. Turned out that she was out of the country when it happened.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou ,i'm in tears again reading everyones acount of that very sad day .
i get shivers down my spine just watching anything to do with september 11 .
i live on the other side of the world in a little place called ireland,at times like this you just want to pray and shed a tear for mankind.
Thank you for your friendship .:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I will never forget that day as long as i live..:smcry:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God we left our apartment @7:30 am. Steve went to work in Jersey City. I went to Brooklyn to be with my Mom, who needed me. To make a long story short, we moved back in January 1st, 2002.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I have a step brother who worked in NYC in a building near the towers. He saw the first one and took off along with most of the other people in the building. It took him seven hours to get home. The trauma was so great he moved and never looked back.


Brit - I moved from NYC the following August after living through such fear, having palpitations, and wondering if there was a better quality of life elsewhere for us. We moved to our vacation house in Vermont. I only lasted a year in VT because this was the city I loved, this was the city I grew up in and what makes this city a target also makes it one of the most wonderful places in the world, especially it's people who were amazing in the face of terror. I would never leave again.



jodublin said:


> Thankyou ,i'm in tears again reading everyones acount of that very sad day .
> i get shivers down my spine just watching anything to do with september 11 .
> i live on the other side of the world in a little place called ireland,at times like this you just want to pray and shed a tear for mankind.
> Thank you for your friendship .:grouphug:


Thank you Jo for caring so much about us across the pond. It's a big world but we really are as one and there are some things that transcend time or place. Thanks for this thread.:hugging:


KAG said:


> Thank God we left our apartment @7:30 am. Steve went to work in Jersey City. I went to Brooklyn to be with my Mom, who needed me. To make a long story short, we moved back in January 1st, 2002.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry - I can't remember how old your girls are but did you have them then and did you take them with you to your moms? If so, thank God.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I was here in Hawaii, still active duty. It was early morning and I had
the TV on, the station went off air. I thought that's strange something is seriously wrong. I switched the channel and I saw. I couldn't believe it, here I am suppose to support and defend our country and we got attacked on our homeland. My husband was on his way in for duty, I remember calling him telling him "we were just attacked on our own land".
You need to get in fast!!! We both our trained in telecommunications. All the military bases on island went into immediate lock down. I was going through a training process at that time, which immediately seized, and headed into work. We should never forget that day!!! We should never
let our guard down or it will happen again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

On 9/11 America lost it's innocence! We were suddenly aware of our vulnerability for the first time ever. The (false) security and safety that always existed was exposed and will forever haunt our memories. The liberty of travel has had lasting impact on we who come and go routinely.
We were in TX. and that morning I saw a headline on the bottom of my computer screen that said something like "jet impacts WTC" which I dismissed as a hoax and went outside to pull crab grass. A while later my husband came to call me inside to view "something I should see." The world came to an immediate halt and we realized in slow motion what was happening. We were scheduled to fly out shortly to return to Europe---but all flights were cancelled. We later learned that 2 friends were trying to land at JFK on a flight from Athens---they were diverted to Canada. Another friend had a son & DIL who were both scheduled to work that day at the WTC---both showed up late for work having worked late the night before---amazing grace!
We were able after about 10 days to reschedule our return flight over JFK---to the one of the first flights out---an exhausting flight. The stewardess began to slam loudly the overhead bins quickly as I woke myself w/my own scream. 
We lost more than innocence that day---we lost many brave people like fire-fighters, Joe citizen, police, children, and men w/ real names like Tod Beamer. We also gained something in return---a sense of belonging in something together, an appreciation of values we had taken for granted and a sense of urgency to contact those we loved to make sure "all was well." It is something that we need to hold on to and cherish each day for many gave their lives for this awareness.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - I moved from NYC the following August after living through such fear, having palpitations, and wondering if there was a better quality of life elsewhere for us. We moved to our vacation house in Vermont. I only lasted a year in VT because this was the city I loved, this was the city I grew up in and what makes this city a target also makes it one of the most wonderful places in the world, especially it's people who were amazing in the face of terror. I would never leave again.
> 
> 
> .


He only lived there a couple of years. His work brought him there. I don't think he left in fear. He left due to the trauma and his workplace since it was a constant trigger. 
I'm glad you found your way back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Thank God we left our apartment @7:30 am. Steve went to work in Jersey City. I went to Brooklyn to be with my Mom, who needed me. To make a long story short, we moved back in January 1st, 2002.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


 
Kerry I have goosebumps at the thought


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> On 9/11 America lost it's innocence! We were suddenly aware of our vulnerability for the first time ever. The (false) security and safety that always existed was exposed and will forever haunt our memories. The liberty of travel has had lasting impact on we who come and go routinely.
> We were in TX. and that morning I saw a headline on the bottom of my computer screen that said something like "jet impacts WTC" which I dismissed as a hoax and went outside to pull crab grass. A while later my husband came to call me inside to view "something I should see." The world came to an immediate halt and we realized in slow motion what was happening. We were scheduled to fly out shortly to return to Europe---but all flights were cancelled. We later learned that 2 friends were trying to land at JFK on a flight from Athens---they were diverted to Canada. Another friend had a son & DIL who were both scheduled to work that day at the WTC---both showed up late for work having worked late the night before---amazing grace!
> We were able after about 10 days to reschedule our return flight over JFK---to the one of the first flights out---an exhausting flight. The stewardess began to slam loudly the overhead bins quickly as I woke myself w/my own scream.
> *We lost more than innocence that day---we lost many brave people like fire-fighters, Joe citizen, police, children, and men w/ real names like Tod Beamer. We also gained something in return---a sense of belonging in something together, an appreciation of values we had taken for granted and a sense of urgency to contact those we loved to make sure "all was well." It is something that we need to hold on to and cherish each day for many gave their lives for this awareness.*


 :amen:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

to all of you that live in and around New York I just want to give you a big hug,:hugging: I praise God your here today, rayer:your all such a wonderful blessing in my life. :wub:

I do worry something might happen again, we did lose our innocence that day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was home alone in Ashburn, VA. Felix, my husband, was at work in Washington, DC.

It was a gorgeous morning. The sky was a beautiful clear blue and the temperature outside was perfect ... in the 70's. I was looking forward to enjoying a lovely drive over to our post office. But, before leaving I wanted to turn on the TV to check the extended weather forecast for the day. 

The Today Show was on NBC. There was a news break that one of the Towers had a fire ... which they thought at the time, might be from a small plane hitting the building. I thought it was odd that a small plane would crash into the building. Anyway, I called Felix and told him what had happened. I also told him I would call back when I learned more.

I will never forget when the second plane hit the other building. I called Felix and told him what happened. And, that, obviously, we were being attacked by terrorists. He stayed on the phone with me and was relaying my words to the rest of the office. At some point, I told him I would call back when more information was made available. Believe it or not, there were no radios in the offices, so, until the IRS started communicating information otherwise, it was me explaining to Felix and his branch what was happening. 

I also won't forget when I told Felix that the Pentagon was hit. Felix said in a calm voice ... "Yes, we saw a ball of fire from our office." Here I was in a total panic. I was worried that the IRS could be the next target. Why not? A perfect target for terrorists.

I pleaded with Felix to home home right away. He said they were closing the offices as we spoke ... but, that he wanted to wait until the traffic died down on the subways and buses! I was in tears ... I thought he was crazy to stay in the building. 

In the meantime, I phoned our next door neighbors who were home and on vacation. They both work for the CIA. I asked them if they would mind if I came over to their house. Of course they said to come right over. I remember shaking so badly that I was trembling as I tried to put the key in the door. I couldn't stop shaking.

Every airplane that went overhead made me even more frightened. They were landing at Dulles International ... about five miles from our home. The skies did not become silent for what seemed like a long time. 

Felix had my cellphone number to reach me ... but, of course, it became almost impossible to get a phone call through. I was so relieved to see him arrive home around 2PM. How he made it home so much faster than I had anticipated, I will never know. I cried when I saw him ... I was so relieved that he was home safe.

The nights and days to follow were so hard. We were glued to the TV. I couldn't eat or sleep. I felt so depressed over all the thousands of lives lost. And, wondering if there were going to be more attacks. When planes did eventually start flying again ... I felt traumatized. I was always reminded of the planes that flew into the Towers, hit the Pentagon, and came down in Shanksville. 

I would say the most humbling moment for me came when I was watching the memorial service on TV. It was being televised from the National Catherdral in Washington. There were dark clouds overcast. I was standing in our bedroom and in tears. (Felix was at work) I closed my eyes and prayed to my angels and God ... asking for comfort. When I opened my eyes ... the sun was brightly shining through the dark clouds. And, I heard the coos of a dove that sat on the bedroom window seal looking in my direction. It was at that exact moment that a feeling of peace and calmness overwhelmed me. I knew God and my angels were right there with me. And, then I continued to pray for peace and comfort to all those who lost their loved ones and friends ...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I was having a cup of coffee, watching the news, puttering around because I was scheluled to work at 3PM (evening shift in the ER.) when I heard the news. I was horrified trying to get hold of family members who work in the city. As the tragedy was unfolding work was calling me to come in early. I was freaking outbecause 2 of my kids were in school and I was petrified to leave them. I work about 50 min. from my house and would not be able to get to them easily. The ER went into disaster mode calling all staff in as we were supposed to receive patients from the major Boston Hospitals and they were expecting to recieve enormous amts of patients from NY. I was so torn between my job and my kids. I finally heard from my sister and my brother was on the City's Emergency management team and was at the site. Then the second tower fell. It was the most scary, heartwrenching, busy, crazy day. My kids went to close family friends on the block after school and I went to work. As you know no patients were sent to Boston.:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hubby and I were sleeping in. A room mate got sent home from work early. He woke us up we thought it was his idea of a joke until he turned the TV on. We were in shock.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I was teaching a class at Perimeter College in Atlanta. I didn't find out what happened until I went back to my office though. I had a voicemail message from my mom (who had been at the groomer with one of our foster dogs at the time) and she told me that a plane hit a tower in NYC. I was thinking something more like a cell phone tower or something and did not at first "get it." So then I checked my email, and the college talked about the horrible attack. They said they were setting up a viewing station in one classroom where teachers and students could go watch. I tried to log into Yahoo news or CNN.com, but they were all basically disabled due to the high volume of traffic online, so I did go over and watch the news. I had a later class that day at 12:30pm. I went and taught the class and when I finished I found out the college had officially closed at 12:20, but no one came around to the classrooms to tell me. They notified by email and of course I was in the classroom already by that point and did not know. When I let the class go, it was eerily deserted. As the skies had also become. 

That week I met with several friends and lit candles and said prayers, cried tears. Some of these friends I had never seen a spiritual side to before. But it brought that out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One of the things that stands out for me is how many people talk about how deserted the sky was and how very eery that seemed. I live under an approach path for Chicago O'Hare and I remember being outside and hearing nothing - it was so sad and so strange.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And I remember hearing military bomber jets screaming across our skies that day and several after to keep us safe, but it scared the heck out of us. I live on a high floor and would just cower.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We had just buried my father-in-law the day before and had 4 relatives here from PA for the funeral. They were to fly back home that day but because of the tragedy (part of it happening in PA), we ended up having them at our house for a week before they could fly home. We watched the TV all day and were in utter shock! It was a very emotional week.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> And I remember hearing military bomber jets screaming across our skies that day and several after to keep us safe, but it scared the heck out of us. I live on a high floor and would just cower.


God, yes Sue. I thought we were still being attacked. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> God, yes Sue. I thought we were still being attacked.
> xoxoxoxoxo


The same in our area ... I was a mess. Even now when planes fly over, or when I am outside and see a plane in the sky, I often think of 9/11. 

I meant to add in my last post, for those of you who live in New York City ... that I honestly think your city is the most vigilant ... with citizens, the police force, and other agencies watching over you and one another. I do not feel the same way about Washington, DC. ... I don't know why.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just looked for this thread from last year that Jo started. I was thinking about asking people where they were when 9/11 happened but realized rather than make people recount it again, they could re-read this thread. And newer members could join in if they want.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was home watching t.v. The plane had hit and I called my husband at work. While I was talking to him the second plane hit. It was so unreal watching this. I stayed watching all day, seeing the buildings crumble was just so devastating. I had a father in the Korean war and a brother in the Vietnam war and to see an attack on American soil just seemed so unreal .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was at work and walking in the corridor and someone said a plane flew into the WST, and I thought it landed on it ? even though that didn't make sense, no he said, it flew into it. So like everyone I thought a small plane. We watched everything on a tv in our boardroom. Saw the second plane hitting, I guess we started watching soon after it all started. I had not even considered that they would ever fall. I remember thinking or saying "run, run" when the towers did fall to the people on tv and seeing everyone walking in the streets and across the bridges, looking so lost and tired.
I can't remember the rest of the day really. I'm sure I was watching the tv all week. I did live near the airport at the time and I remember being able to look from our yard and see the airport at a distance - it's not very large I could see it was filled "wall to wall" with aircraft from every country that were diverted here.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am younger so I was actually a junior in high school when the towers were hit. I remember I was in Business Law class, and when we all got the news (around 1pm), I didn't quite get how serious it was right away. I remember marking in my daily planner that day, "Twin towers fall". In the following days I started to see the extremity of the event.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We were on vacation in Montery Ca. I was sleeping (west coast time) and my DH had gone out for his morning coffee. He burst into our room, and about scared me to death. He said, "We are under attack!" I thought he had lost his mind until he turned on the TV at just about the time the second plane hit. We sat there for a couple of hours in stunned silence. We decided to cut the vacation short and get home. Thankfully we had driven, and were not stranded. We took the coastal route home. The eeriest thing was knowing that all the planes had been grounded, but seeing fighter jets going along the coast. It was a very scary day.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

At the time of the attack, I was in the audotorium of my high school having our senior meeting. So none of us had a clue what was going on to our country and fellow Americans. When we (my group of friends and I) finally headed back to class, it was Pyschology the room was empty and we had found teachers and students glued to a TV in the next room over. We came in and saw what was going on and it was so surreal. I can picture it like it was yesterday. I think only the first plane had hit at that time. The rest of what happened is kind of a blur because then I remember hearing about the 2nd airplane and eventually the WTC's coming down. 
I remember hugging my classmates or random ones I wasn't even friends with, one girl in particular was crying in the bathroom because she was worried her boyfriend who was in the military was going to be involved somehow. As after we had heard about the plane flying near Pittsburgh (that is where I am) and I was worried too as my dad is a police officer for the city, so I vaguely remember my mom telling me on the phone they were all getting called to the city which was kind of in lockdown since they weren't sure where the plane was headed.

And eventually people's parents came to get them and I just remember watching TV for hours straight after getting home, having a hard time believeing any of what I was seeing. It seems like just yesterday I cannot believe 10 years has gone by already. It was so nice seeing how united the country became for weeks and months afterwards. It's a shame a tragedy like that has to happen for people to bond together, and then they slowly pull apart from each other over time. I wish the strength and unity we showed immediately after that was an everday occurence, not just something that happens when something like that occurs.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I was in london in the car with my ister, picking up my nepfew from pre-school. we thought what we was hearing there was a radio-play. it was just to cruel and odd to be real.

i never looked at pictures or tv-programmes about it, upto yesterday, as it was too frighetning. even if it is ten years ago now, it is so freaking scary and inhuman.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sue thank you for re opening this tread ,i've just re read all the posts .i'm in tears ,
my dogs are looking up at me as if to say ''mummy whats up ?''
hugs jo x


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I was in Maryland at the time this happened, had just buried my Aunt the day before. I was to fly home American, of course, couldn't do that, not that I wanted to get on a plane.

I did what my mommy told me never to do, I accepted a ride from a perfect stranger, he brought me to my house 1400 miles away and continued on his trip back to his home in AZ. He was also to fly home, but bought a cheap car, no a/c or radio to make his emergency trip. I was very grateful. I had Truffles with me so couldn't take the Amtrak, they don't allow animals.

I've never flown again, and I love flying.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It has been amazing to read through everyone's posts. I was not born when Pearl Harbor was attacked but I recall relatives saying how potent of a moment that was and how they would never forget where they were the moment they heard (or when President Kennedy was shot). I never understood how you could remember exactly where you were until I experienced 9-11.

It was our first full week back for my senior year of college. I had to take a random literature class to graduate and it was in a building I had never been in before. I could not find the room the class was to be held in so I went to the administration office. I walked in and waited about 4 minutes before interrupting the women working there by saying "excuse me". One of them turned and said "a plane just flew into the World Trade Center" 

For whatever reason - the severity of a statement like that did not register with me (call it tunnel vision, the fact that it was a radio and not a TV, I'm not sure). I just remember saying "can you tell me where room XXX is". The women quickly told me where it was and I took off to the class. Class was slated to start at 8:50am and so no one in my class knew what had occurred and since they weren't talking about it I didn't think any further about what the women had said. 

I went straight to my second class and that's when I learned of the 2nd and 3rd planes and the administrative head came in and said that class was cancelled (I later learned my professor's spouse worked at WTC Tower 2). As I was walking home from class (it was almost 11:30am) I remember how quiet the usually busy campus was and when I walked into my apartment and saw my roomates watching TV that is when I fully understood what had occured that morning.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I was at work listening to the Kidd Kraddick morning radio show, when all of a sudden Kidd anounced breaking news of an airplane hitting one of the towers. They thought it was an accident until the 2nd plane hit. I'll always remember his solemn voice when he said America was being attacked. It was surreal listening to the news unfold. I was in disbelief of the pure evilness of humankind. I was in tears.

I remember the clear, blue skies that day and the eerieness of the empty sky. That night I lit a candle on my sidewalk and made red, white, and blue ribbons to pass out to my neighborhood and coworkers to tie to their car antennae. Everwhere there were stories of people rushing there to help, donate blood, donate money. I felt such unity and never felt so proud to be an American as I did that day. Such a sad, terrifying day.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I was younger, working in a music shop in the mall. "Music World"
We had a few TV's in our store to play music videos.
Our Manager called to tell us what was occurring, that one plane had hit,
we turned our TV's on, and saw the second plane hit LIVE...
Everyone who was in the mall at the time immediatally flooded to our store and to "Radio Shack" as they knew we had TV's.

I also remember the NY phone lines were down for a few days,
while waiting to hear about family.


----------

